# Tech SItes inaccessible - Office



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey guys,

When I access tech sites like engadget.com, theverge.com etc from My Ofice PC it keeps loading and the page is blank. 
I can use only IE9, cannot use any other software.
So can anyone help me with sites from which i can read all the news from these sites. The site which i'm looking for should work like flipboard or newsstand etc.

Thanks in advance.

- - - Updated - - -

Tried cached site of engadget.com still blank and not loading


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 1, 2014)

is it blocked in your office??


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> is it blocked in your office??



I accessed engadget many times now its loading. I'm sure that its not blovked cause page does not redirect to websense


----------



## icebags (Oct 1, 2014)

congos on office, but accessing blocked content may get u fired.

use ur personal fone o.


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2014)

Is it the same on all machines on your network? Try accessing it from a colleagues machine and see if it works.

If it still does not open then its possibly blocked via proxy. You will have to try getting another proxy address from your network guy in that case and configuring your browser to use it.

Another option is tunneling, but that depends on what ports are blocked on your network.


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

icebags said:


> congos on office, but accessing blocked content may get u fired.
> 
> use ur personal fone o.



Its not blocked bro

theverge.com shows loading, https opens with only texts and links
engadget.com shows loading, https also gives an error "conection failed"

BTW i can only use IE9
If i use my phone all the time or every now and then I will be targeted. Your idea will leave a bifg mark in my performance review


----------



## icebags (Oct 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> Its not blocked bro
> 
> theverge.com shows loading, https opens with only texts and links
> engadget.com shows loading, https also gives an error "conection failed"
> ...



ur idea of viewing tech sites every now and then will automatically induce errors to ur work, thereby screwing up ur output and performance review.


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

icebags said:


> ur idea of viewing tech sites every now and then will automatically induce errors to ur work, thereby screwing up ur output and performance review.





- - - Updated - - -



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Is it the same on all machines on your network? Try accessing it from a colleagues machine and see if it works.
> 
> If it still does not open then its possibly blocked via proxy. You will have to try getting another proxy address from your network guy in that case and configuring your browser to use it.
> 
> Another option is tunneling, but that depends on what ports are blocked on your network.



Will try or else I have to go by what [MENTION=44484]icebags[/MENTION] says


----------



## kalam_gohab (Oct 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> Its not blocked bro
> 
> theverge.com shows loading, https opens with only texts and links
> engadget.com shows loading, https also gives an error "conection failed"
> ...


Can you tell me what exactly the error? Sometimes, this can be solved by Resetting your Internet settings. Worst case scenario is to use another dns.
Correct me guys if Iam wrong.


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

kalam_gohab said:


> Can you tell me what exactly the error? Sometimes, this can be solved by Resetting your Internet settings. Worst case scenario is to use another dns.
> Correct me guys if Iam wrong.



I dont want any trouble so I want a site which gives me all news from the tech site like flipboard does


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2014)

Can you access reddit? I usually just read the headlines/comments on reddit if all else fails.


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

reddit is accesible

when I try to access blog.gsmarena.com except images all are loading perfectly in correct format


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2014)

The same used to happen in my office on the floor with the ******** project. (Name redacted on purpose)

They require sites to be blocked as per their ODC specifications. Therefore, all sites except Google and a few others were blocked or images were not visible. There was no conventional solution to this until someone discovered that we could use the company VPN which allowed us to access all sites within the proxy rules.

You will have to get friendly with the network guy if you want any solution to this or you could get in touch with your admin team and explain that technology sites serve as news sites and should be allowed. Then that would depend upon their discretion.


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 1, 2014)

try changing DNS to google dns
8.8.8.8
and 8.8.4.4


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 1, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> try changing DNS to google dns
> 8.8.8.8
> and 8.8.4.4



He can't do that.

And @OP if you are in ODC, best way is to raise a ticket (whatever term you use in your company).


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> try changing DNS to google dns
> 8.8.8.8
> and 8.8.4.4


Its office PC bro, can't tailor with network connection.



DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The same used to happen in my office on the floor with the ******** project. (Name redacted on purpose)
> 
> They require sites to be blocked as per their ODC specifications. Therefore, all sites except Google and a few others were blocked or images were not visible. There was no conventional solution to this until someone discovered that we could use the company VPN which allowed us to access all sites within the proxy rules.
> 
> You will have to get friendly with the network guy if you want any solution to this or you could get in touch with your admin team and explain that technology sites serve as news sites and should be allowed. Then that would depend upon their discretion.



It's not possible in my case, so I have to be with it 
Did i tell you All shopping sites, sports news sites are blocked. Can't even get motogp and football updates.


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> He can't do that.
> 
> And @OP if you are in ODC, best way is to raise a ticket (whatever term you use in your company).


ODC means


----------



## Desmond (Oct 1, 2014)

amjath said:


> ODC means


Offshore Development Center


----------



## amjath (Oct 1, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Offshore Development Center


Okay. But I can't raise a request ticket.
Here is a reason why.
Even though my daily shuttle service is free, I need to raise request with supervisor tagged who is my team lead every month.

So raising a request for this reason is a unwanted attention from team lead. So time to get all tech site apps back.


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

Today I got a Newsletter about security and safety mail to update Java. So I raise an incident for the same. The tech support guy took remote access and went to java.com and clicked free download. A ~800KB file saws 1hr to download @ *~50B/sec*  I asked him about the same he said some issues with network bandwidth.

Since I will get new environment in few days I didnt want him to fix it. So I will update once I get new PC.


----------



## kalam_gohab (Oct 3, 2014)

Try Resetting Internet settings via Internet Explorer. Will work most probably.


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

kalam_gohab said:


> Try Resetting Internet settings via Internet Explorer. Will work most probably.



Not working


----------



## kalam_gohab (Oct 3, 2014)

amjath said:


> Not working


You can't change dns settings?


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

kalam_gohab said:


> You can't change dns settings?



Nope!! Admin restriction

- - - Updated - - -

Guys look at below screensshot. I tried accessing engadget from google

*i.imgur.com/R49cjfA.jpg

Is this means, network issues as mentioned in my above post?


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 3, 2014)

that means you clicked a pic in your ODC. 

protocol breach of high level. you = banned


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> that means you clicked a pic in your ODC.
> 
> protocol breach of high level. you = banned



This guy is creepy always talking about me fired or banned :'(


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 3, 2014)




----------



## kalam_gohab (Oct 3, 2014)

Yep it might be network problem.


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

^ I will be getting a new PC most probably so will see or if they make this pc into my new environment I will raise a request stating network problem


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2014)

Update: theverge.com opens how it suppose to open with images  I didnt do anything


----------



## Desmond (Oct 9, 2014)

amjath said:


> Update: theverge.com opens how it suppose to open with images  I didnt do anything



The Verge probably has its images hosted on a CDN that's not blocked by your office proxy.


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2014)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> The Verge probably has its images hosted on a CDN that's not blocked by your office proxy.



Yeah, May be. One of my fav site is woking. Time to lock the thread. 
BTW I like the way it is written theverge


----------

